# Is RX 6600 XT supported?



## unInstance (Apr 16, 2022)

I cannot make my GPU driver work on my desktop. I tried building drm-fbsd13-kmod from ports, that does not help either. I load the kernel module, it gets visible among the loaded mods, but it is like nothing has happened. And X does not even start.

I just wonder if RX 6600 XT is supported.


----------



## bsduck (Apr 25, 2022)

Unfortunately not yet.
(https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-freebsd-13-installation-x-finally-runs-drm.84160/#post-557405)


----------

